# Short term insurance for friends to borrow motorhome



## theteapackets (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi there,

We are lending our motorhome to several friends over the summer, one lot for just a weekend and a couple of others for a full week.

We've had friends on our main policy before and they cost £40 each to add on renewal and I think it was £60 to add one later on.

I wondered if anyone out there had any experience or knowledge of an insurance company that charge by the day/week etc?

many thanks
Tracey


----------



## cyclops2 (Feb 20, 2012)

I am insured through the Caravan Cub. When I wanted to include 2 relatives plus a friend on my insurance there was no extra charge for 2 of them with better that 5 years without an accident. £50 for a son in law who had recently had an accident but very little difference between 10 days or 8 months remaining on policy. 

Pete

Certa Cito


----------



## DTDog (Feb 20, 2012)

I added my brother to my car insurance for a month, two years ago and that was around £50 just for the month, so if £60 add's them on for the full year then this is a good price. As you use the wording "lend" then I assume you are not charging your friends. At that rate, £60 for them to borrow your van isn't a bad price to pay and they can then borrow it later I they want to?


----------



## theteapackets (Feb 20, 2012)

***** said:


> I wouldn't lend my pride and joy out to anybody:goodluck:



Although we love it to bits, it's not new and we were lucky enough to be left the money we bought it with so the way we see it is that we've been blessed as such, so we lend it to several friends who financially wouldn't be able to take a holiday otherwise.

I have to admit we have some friends that I'm just hoping with all fingers crossed that they don't ask us.........!!!!!!!!


----------



## lotty (Feb 20, 2012)

***** said:


> I wouldn't lend my pride and joy out to anybody:goodluck:



Same here! My husbands friends asked to use ours not so long ago and I said no. My parents also mentioned using it but never followed through, phew! (can't really say no to your mum can you) 
As much as I'm sure people would take care of it, They just won't care like you care yourself and if they had an accident, sure you have insurance but it's all the trouble to get things sorted and being without it or it being wrote off! :scared:


----------



## Beemer (Feb 20, 2012)

This is an interesting thread, as I have recently been asked if I would lend out my 'van by someone I trust.
I am aware that if said friend has fully comp insurance (as I do) the 'van is covered for third party only.  Obviously this type of cover is not enough to cover the damage to ones pride and joy, so I will have to investigate suitable cover with my insurance company.


----------



## DTDog (Feb 21, 2012)

Beemer said:


> This is an interesting thread, as I have recently been asked if I would lend out my 'van by someone I trust.
> I am aware that if said friend has fully comp insurance (as I do) the 'van is covered for third party only.  Obviously this type of cover is not enough to cover the damage to ones pride and joy, so I will have to investigate suitable cover with my insurance company.



I must admit, I wouldn't lend out *either the motor-home or the motorbike *to even my 'bezzie, bezzie, bezzie mate' (not even you, Beemer xxx).


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 21, 2012)

I lent mine out to my cousin last year, they took it on their insurance cost them £20, however, it cost me £500+VAT, they burnt my clutch out, pfft, never again :scared:


----------



## veedubmatt (Feb 22, 2012)

i dont know if they do campervan but i have used them in the past on cars/vans try.   tempcover.com


----------



## Airecraft (Feb 22, 2012)

We lent ours out for a weekend and the insurance for a male of 50 was £70, which seems a lot compared to what others have paid. This was arranged by him so it may have been cheaper to put him on our policy.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 22, 2012)

DTDog said:


> I must admit, I wouldn't lend out *either the motor-home or the motorbike *to even my 'bezzie, bezzie, bezzie mate' (not even you, Beemer xxx).



Ah, but you are incorrectly assuming I would want to ride a Honda..... :scooter: 

But, go on gis a go on yer LAIKA ........ :drive:


----------



## witzend (Mar 13, 2012)

I got a old wheelbarrow with a slow puncture which I wouldn't lend to anybody so no chance on my motor home or anything else from experience I'd never loan or borrow anything


----------



## Viktor (Mar 14, 2012)

theteapackets said:


> Although we love it to bits, it's not new and we were lucky enough to be left the money we bought it with so the way we see it is that we've been blessed as such, so we lend it to several friends who financially wouldn't be able to take a holiday otherwise.
> 
> I have to admit we have some friends that I'm just hoping with all fingers crossed that they don't ask us.........!!!!!!!!




Lol! Once you set the precedent you're open to all approaches..:help:


----------



## nij (Mar 22, 2012)

I couldn't let anyone else drive my camper let alone lend anyone it for even half a hour!

I know to other people its a scrapper being kept alive with good CPR or a £2k rust bucket, but to us its our 2nd home and we love it dearly


----------



## Duckrow (Mar 23, 2012)

Presumably, if you put them on your policy and there is a crash it affects your no claims, but if they take out their own policy it doesn't?
I have thought of lending my van to my son for one of those festivals he so loves but he is so well natured and dippy I don't think it would be long before everyone thought it their right to use the loo. He is not the most gifted of cleaners.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

Apart from the fact that i would not lend our van out to anybody, don't even like to take it in to a garage for service as we take our shoes off and always have with all the vans we have owned.
But it takes time to get to know how to use a van correctly and an inexperienced user can do a lot or at least a little of damage:scared:
Even when you as an experienced owner change vans, it is a new learning curve!


----------



## jenny (Mar 23, 2012)

Just be careful with the assumption that anyone with comprehensive insurance is insured third party on other vehicles. I made this mistake a few years ago and they tried to charge my friend with driving without insurance and me with ALLOWING them to drive my car without insurance :rolleyes2:


----------



## mitzimad (Mar 23, 2012)

jenny said:


> Just be careful with the assumption that anyone with comprehensive insurance is insured third party on other vehicles. I made this mistake a few years ago and they tried to charge my friend with driving without insurance and me with ALLOWING them to drive my car without insurance :rolleyes2:



insurance companies change the rules to suit them selves when did fully comp stop covering things like driving other cars b? no one informed me that my fully comp was now only partial comp
and when did it start that the car you were driving had to be insured even though you had cover to drive anything not owned or hired to you  law was that you had to have third party cover as a minimum


----------



## veedubmatt (Mar 28, 2012)

mitzimad said:


> and when did it start that the car you were driving had to be insured even though you had cover to drive anything not owned or hired to you  law was that you had to have third party cover as a minimum



 iv only been driving 12 years but growing up in the motor trade to my knowledge at least the past 20 years the 3partys car has to be insured it not a new thing


----------

